# R35 Day Out



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I would like to get an idea of how many R35 owners would be interested in a day out at Santa Pod to run their car on the famous 1/4 mile strip?

I would appreciate some feedback on what type of day you would prefer.

Would you want to simply experience the drag strip and get in as many runs as you can or would holding a knockout competition (with trophies) as part of the day be of interest ? Or........??? All ideas welcome.

There is no specific date in mind at this time.............let's just see how many are interested and take it from there.

Cheers........Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please cut and paste to add your forum name to the 'interested' list.


1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Please cut and paste to add your forum name to the 'interested' list
1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David Yu
3. Ben - GTC
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


A number of guys running GTC tunes should come along, all will be knocking on the 10's door. will happily tweek on the day if needed

March/April good for me


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> 1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
> 2. David Yu
> 3. Ben - GTC
> 4.
> ...



Ben,youre not allowed to do this,warranty book say you can´t drive the car on a private road....


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Please cut and paste to add your forum name to the 'interested' list.


1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> A number of guys running GTC tunes should come along, all will be knocking on the 10's door. will happily tweek on the day if needed
> 
> March/April good for me


Ben great idea, would you contact your clients and invite them to add their names to this list please. I doubt very much if we could do this in March or April as it will need organising etc and I am afraid that will take some time but I will try to make a few dates available to give everyone a fair chance of voting which day is best.

Cheers......Jeff.


.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm up for this:smokin:

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
__________________


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
10.
__________________


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8.
9.
10.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9.
10.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9.Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9.Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

*Not my best i time but the only vid we have!*

YouTube - Nissan GTR at Santa Pod


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

List growing nicely! Keep em coming!:thumbsup:


1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on guys and gals lets get this group up to twenty and we can do something really special. Only eight more to sign up!

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

don't worry Ludders sure i can rope in a number of guys inc Jurgen, Richgt, gtrstar, Fairuz, bruce, kev, jon hcc, john H etc...

Just nail a date. pref April and we will mail shot non forum members etc..


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> don't worry Ludders sure i can rope in a number of guys inc Jurgen, Richgt, gtrstar, Fairuz, bruce, kev, jon hcc, john H etc...
> 
> Just nail a date. pref April and we will mail shot non forum members etc..


It's a touch of the catch 22s. I need to gauge the number of entrants before the event can be organised, that's why I am asking for interest at this time.

When I know we have twenty or more cars I can negotiate a few dates to choose from, so please see if you can get an initial response from your guys and get them on the list.


.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you fancy another day out for some high speed fun: check out the link to this event as well


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am away for a week now so bring the list up to 20 by the time I get back and I will get it organised.

Cheers.....Jeff



.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19.
20.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

carry on like this and we'll have to extend the lost to 25 or more


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Two more enthusiastic owners please and we are ready to go!!:smokin:


1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19.
20.



.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list


opcorn:


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

There is always room for more!! Just keep adding your names. This is likely to be the biggest R35 event in the world to date? Don't miss it!

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22.
23.
24.
25.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie 
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute:smokin:
23.
24.
25.[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hell ye John's coming to play with the southerns 

im not leaving pod till you've cracked that 10


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> hell ye John's coming to play with the southerns
> 
> im not leaving pod till you've cracked that 10


You know us Highlanders we like to Steal your Ladies and **** your sheep:thumbsup:


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.
25.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Before then, if anyone fancies a weekend away toruing the best roads in North Wales it seems we already have a good collection of GT-Rs and Skylines going to a GTROC organised weekend. Details here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130304-25-27-march-track-day-anglesey-tour-8.html#post1258204


----------



## black dog (Oct 12, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) count me in too
25.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Feedback please.*

I would appreciate it if everyone would tell me their preferences. I have spoken with Santa Pod and there are a few ways we can do this.

1. Hire the whole place for a day, which would give each driver an enourmous amount of time on the track. The cost based on current numbers would be about £200 each car. This would decrease by about £4 per car per additional entrant. i.e. 50 R35s attending would be £100 per car.

2. As above but make the day open to all Skyline/GTR owners on the forum which will bring the cost per car down.

3. Attend one of Santa Pod's pre arranged test and tune days which is restricted to 100 cars max (all makes) and that would cost £60 per car.

I am sure there are more variations available but feedback on your preferences based on the above would help me to understand which direction to work towards.

Cheers...........Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Updated list.*

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) count me in too
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.



.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Option 3 would suffice...if we can each get around 12 runs it's enough..any more would be a bonus:thumbsup:


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) count me in too
25.NINEIRON.Get your earplugs ready...Gonna be a loud day @the POD
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As long as we get the chance to line up against each other, I don't mind if other cars are there to play too.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ludders said:


> I would appreciate it if everyone would tell me their preferences. I have spoken with Santa Pod and there are a few ways we can do this.
> 
> 1. Hire the whole place for a day, which would give each driver an enourmous amount of time on the track. The cost based on current numbers would be about £200 each car. This would decrease by about £4 per car per additional entrant. i.e. 50 R35s attending would be £100 per car.
> 
> ...



Santa Pod aint a TRACK !!! TBH who wants to spend time, effort and money going in a straight line for 10 or 12 seconds at a time??? 

Lets get the southern circuit at Silverstone and then we can really "go up against" each other. 

Track NOT Drag (I know David like s to dress up tho, just look at his purple d*ldo) LOL


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Santa Pod aint a TRACK !!! TBH who wants to spend time, effort and money going in a straight line for 10 or 12 seconds at a time???


25 GTR owners!!




Steve said:


> Lets get the southern circuit at Silverstone and then we can really "go up against" each other.


Maybe we can try your suggestion next. We have to start somewhere with R35 days out and this is the current 'Big Event'. So join us and prove how good you are or are you scared of being beaten?



.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Steve said:


> Santa Pod aint a TRACK !!! TBH who wants to spend time, effort and money going in a straight line for 10 or 12 seconds at a time???
> 
> Lets get the southern circuit at Silverstone and then we can really "go up against" each other


A lot of people would tend to disagre with you on straight line racing and a reasonable number from here. We have a number of track days (including Silverstone) booked for the year so we are already catered for in that regard


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) count me in too
25.NINEIRON.Get your earplugs ready...Gonna be a loud day @the POD
26. alloy
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Santa Pod aint a TRACK !!! TBH who wants to spend time, effort and money going in a straight line for 10 or 12 seconds at a time???
> 
> Lets get the southern circuit at Silverstone and then we can really "go up against" each other.
> 
> Track NOT Drag (I know David like s to dress up tho, just look at his purple d*ldo) LOL


Er, whose name is 5th on this list? Sometimes even you don't remember the [email protected] you talk! :chuckle:

Enter the newly open sprint series and put your money where your mouth is... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Er, whose name is 5th on this list? Sometimes even you don't remember the [email protected] you talk! :chuckle:


Doh! I hadn't even noticed that :chuckle:

.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Given there's no chance what so ever of all 25 making it on the same day, lucky to get 10 just keep it simple choose a rwyb date. £10 entry and £25 sign on unlimited runs. so what if we have to share, its not that busy at moment

RWYB - Dates & Prices



March 2010 
Sun 7th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sat 13th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sun 14th Straightliners - www.straightliners.co.uk Bikes Only 
Sat 20th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sun 21st The Fast Show - The Fast Show - Performance & Modified Car Event All CArs 
Sat 27th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sun 28th Peak Performance Test & Tune Day All Cars & Bikes 
April 2010 
Sat 10th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sun 11th GTI Spring Festival - VW Action - VW Shows and Events Portal VW Cars Only 
Sat 17th Run What Ya Brung All Cars & Bikes 
Sun 18th The Central Ford RS Owners Club Day - 
Welcome to Central RS Owners Club - Central RS Owners Club Cars Only


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Boys (& Girls)

I like my gearbox and clutches in one piece and have never found "launching" a car from a start line for a few seconds of "fun" fun. I prefer a circuit as a) you can have much more "fun" b) your car and you get a real test of your and the cars ability c) more tim e 
in the car doing what you and the car really want to do .................GO FAST !!! 

Yes, i agree about starting somewhere, so why not set the bar high as you can go to Pod and do a run wot u brung anytime, just my 2 pennys worth


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

___1. turbobungle interested - would also like some time on their drift pad!!!
2. David.Yu - interested. Trophies are always nice and make it more fun.
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT (David the end is nigh !!) BUT lets do in in the SRING or SUMMER !!!
6. Sumo69 (might have got through optimisation by then!)
7. Hambroski - the more to do on the day the better (turbobungle - like the idea of a drift pad!!!!
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee just done a 11.8 @120mph
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr (Ifty)
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports April onwards for me.
16. Robsm - Providing it's in April
17. GTRSTAR - I'm In.
18. SmeeAgain - if its West of London and South of York (anywhere else is a serious trek from the southwest)
19. Bruce - 800cc injectors, 76mm intake, 90mm GTC Titan, full decat, gtc hardpipes, dymags, actuators +
20. Kev- too much to list
21. LennyGTR - if theres room for more!
22. Johnhanton57 - the beast from the north will descend unless you put the wall back dont do the SP run on the 18th April...I'm at CADT the 17th would be fine onroute
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) count me in too
25.NINEIRON.Get your earplugs ready...Gonna be a loud day @the POD
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff. Looks like it's gonna be loud n'proud
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Er, whose name is 5th on this list? Sometimes even you don't remember the [email protected] you talk! :chuckle:
> 
> Enter the newly open sprint series and put your money where your mouth is... :thumbsup:


Yep and as it says David R35 day out and I am all up for it. So some have suggested a Pod day and I have suggested a track day. It aint the money it's the time for me, not all of us have the luxury of swanning about in our cars at events, hence I couldnt make Saturday at Sumo cos of work commitments.

If I had the TIME I would be doing a sprint event, but like you my car is undergoing some developments ! Taliking of which, when are you going to give that extremely exhaust back (or is that another free-bee) LOL


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Choices choices*



> Originally Posted by Ludders
> I would appreciate it if everyone would tell me their preferences. I have spoken with Santa Pod and there are a few ways we can do this.
> 
> 1. Hire the whole place for a day, which would give each driver an enourmous amount of time on the track. The cost based on current numbers would be about £200 each car. This would decrease by about £4 per car per additional entrant. i.e. 50 R35s attending would be £100 per car.
> ...


Other poss options

5. All turn up at a run what u brung meet

6. Invite other clubs like evo, scubi, Porki etc for an inter-club comp with trophies


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

2, 3, or 7 if its gotta be Pod


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oops finger slipped - replace 7 with 6


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Yep and as it says David R35 day out and I am all up for it. So some have suggested a Pod day and I have suggested a track day. It aint the money it's the time for me, not all of us have the luxury of swanning about in our cars at events, hence I couldnt make Saturday at Sumo cos of work commitments.
> 
> If I had the TIME I would be doing a sprint event, but like you my car is undergoing some developments ! Taliking of which, when are you going to give that extremely exhaust back (or is that another free-bee) LOL


Which part of the first line of the first post did you not understand Steve?

"I would like to get an idea of how many R35 owners would be interested in a day out at Santa Pod to run their car on the famous 1/4 mile strip?"  :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

And this line the second one ???!!!!!

I would appreciate some feedback *on what type of day you would prefer.*

Would you want to simply experience the drag strip and get in as many runs as you can or would holding a knockout competition (with trophies) as part of the day be of interest ? *Or........??? All ideas welcome.*


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Each to their own Steve.

I had a go a drag racing once. Lost to a Renault Megane. Not done it since 'cos I'm bitter. lol.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

David, what's this new sprint series you mentioned?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have a look in the events section.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Ian your back !! Brill

Just my lil spat with Mr Yu, he loves me really ! LOL


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

moleman said:


> Have a look in the events section.


Sorry, didn't realise it was a GTROC thing! That looks like fun!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It does. Considering it, but work will likely get in the way of all the summer events.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> Sorry, didn't realise it was a GTROC thing! That looks like fun!


The events section contains all manner of events, not just GTROC-only events.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Please respond as quickly as possible.*

Please respond as quickly as possible.

Sorry for the delay but we now have two dates to choose from. I wanted to make sure we had the support of Santa Pod rather than just turn up at a RWYB. 

To maximise the track time balanced with keeping the cost down Santa Pod have suggested Saturday 9th May or Saturday 22nd May to run a league table event. There will be no limit to the number of runs each person can make as it is not a knockout event. The results board will be updated throughout the day giving best times and terminal speeds. You will be able to run/race against each other if you wish or just do a run when you want to. Trophies will be awarded!


The day is primarily designed so that you have fun with a competitive element built in for the petrol heads amongst you. I will organise our own paddock for parking between runs.

If we choose to go on 9th May we can make it a weekend gathering as it is possible to camp over - party the night away - and stay on the Sunday for The PTM Show where there will be a round of the HKS Drag Series and many many more entertaining items.

If we choose 22nd May it may also be possible to stay over if you are interested in a further day on the strip as it is a Peak Performance Test & Tune Day which would cost an additional £90.

The more cars attending the more discount I will get so as soon as I know who can do what I will confirm the costs. It will be a cheap day out!!

To progress this further I need you to put next to your name the date or dates you can make it. If you can make both please put both dates. 

Example.

1a. Ludders - 9th & 22nd
2a. Minky - 9th
3a Monkey - None

etc etc........


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*The List*

Please cut and paste in the usual way adding your availability.

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu 
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.
29.
30.



.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> David, what's this new sprint series you mentioned?


All these are now in the shop and a thread is running in the Events section


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu 
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

When.........?


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR - 9th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NINEIR0N said:


> When.........?


When what?


.


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr 
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If anyone's interested, for those like us who can't wait till this gets organised, Jurgen, Fairuz and myself are hitting pod on sunday (weather permitting), where i fully expect Jurgen with new spec to beat my R35 pod record 10.8


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dam it , will be at the British Leisure show at Windsor with the GTROC

Venue


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji,

Bit far to travel mate!!! I'll wait for my new bits and see you there in May:thumbsup:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on guys I have done a lot of running around to arrange this day out for you all so a response from each of you as quickly as possible would be appreciated.

Jeff


.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Apologies didn't see the post on dates:

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29.
30.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That's OK I mate I make the odd Po-far sometimes LOL


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

*9th* I get back from the US on 8th (Saturday afternoon) after 15hrs of traveling so may be a bit tired.

*22nd* will be fine.


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 9th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. Kev- 
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON.
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Kev 9th or 22nd (kko9)


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

The 22nd would be better for me. I might have the car back from Middlehurst's by then.......


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

9TH.....Pleeeeeease!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> That's OK I mate I make the odd Po-far sometimes LOL


How about picking a date?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on you last few. Answers please then we can get this sorted.


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 9th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 9th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR -
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 9th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.



.


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 9th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain -
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 9th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 9th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 9th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi - I would have prefered a week day but out of the 2 days, the 9th would be better.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 9th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 9th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 9th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 9th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Final Call*

Will the following owners please let me know the most suitable dates/date for the R35 day out at Santa Pod. I am arranging this event on your behalf and for your benefit not mine.

Please have the common decency to tell me when you are able to attend or that you do not want to attend so I can finalise the numbers and finish off the arrangements.

1. turbobungle
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
12. Charles Charlie
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
17. GTRSTAR -
19. Bruce - 
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.

Thank you.

Jeff.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 9th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 9th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 9th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 9th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 9th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 9th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 9th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 9th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 9th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 9th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 9th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 9th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 9th or 22nd
30.


.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

> Ludders said:
> 
> 
> > Please respond as quickly as possible.
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jeff

I said the 9th a long way back as the 22nd is a famiy committment

Steve


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on Geoff said:


> > 9th May appears to be a Sunday Jeff?
> 
> 
> How right you are. Sorry I just trusted that the date given to me by Santa Pod was correct and used it.:flame:
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys, after what happened at the weekend, you may want to reconsider this !!!

4 cars including John Bradshaws R33 GTST crashed at the Pod (and he is an experienced "drag" artist !!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Jeff
> 
> I said the 9th a long way back as the 22nd is a famiy committment
> 
> Steve


Sorry Steve but I listed; 

5. Steve + A1 6EUT 

as not responding. You seem to be listed as;

28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)

or is it you confusing me by listing yourself twice?

.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

Ludders said:


> 1. turbobungle
> 2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
> 3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
> 4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
> ...


___


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jeff

Dunno, but I am the only "Steve" on the Forum LOL, I usually tag it with + A BEUT or + Scarlet just to make sure that i am not confused with other Steve's, Stevens, or Stephens though !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Guys, after what happened at the weekend, you may want to reconsider this !!!
> 
> 4 cars including John Bradshaws R33 GTST crashed at the Pod (and he is an experienced "drag" artist !!


Thanks for your input Steve this should help swell numbers nicely :chairshot

There is a very big difference between the THREE cars that crashed at Santa Pod on Sunday and a R35GTR. All three cars were drag prepared cars putting out severe amounts of power and all were two wheel drive. Whilst I don't disagree that there is always a possiblity of an accident I do believe it is most unlikely. For those of you that might be concerned, track day insurance is always available and a good idea whatever event you are attending.

If you have changed your mind and will not be attending please alter the list as quickly as possible.

Jeff


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What??? And let Dave think his Cobb set up is best LOL

I was just pointing out that no matter how good the driver is if the “Pod” aint prepared the surface of the drag strip, as was Saturday’s main reason for the 4 crashes, and not the cars and the set up, we may be at the peril of that situation. 

I appreciate all the good work you are doing but as the GTROC won’t endorse Japfest, (even though I do) I just wanted those who have not had this experience to be aware. 

Yes, there is always an insurance company there to take your money, but when I had to use them once, it was a 3 month uphill struggle to get them to agree (even though I had Track Insurance) and the worst part about it was not having the car for 10 months!!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff. 8th or 22nd 
28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.Maxx-waxx 22nd only


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Sorry Steve but I listed;
> 
> 5. Steve + A1 6EUT
> 
> ...


Hehe, you should know by now that 
a) Steve has perfect reading, listening and comprehension skills
b) Steve is NEVER wrong



8th May is fine for me, bring it on!


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Thanks for your input Steve this should help swell numbers nicely :chairshot
> 
> There is a very big difference between the THREE cars that crashed at Santa Pod on Sunday and a R35GTR. All three cars were drag prepared cars putting out severe amounts of power and all were two wheel drive. Whilst I don't disagree that there is always a possiblity of an accident I do believe it is most unlikely. For those of you that might be concerned, track day insurance is always available and a good idea whatever event you are attending.
> 
> ...


Lets just meet up for a brew then....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

NINEIR0N said:


> Lets just meet up for a brew then....


And knitting. Knitting should be safe as long as we put corks on the end of the needles.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> And knitting. Knitting should be safe as long as we put corks on the end of the needles.


PMSL :chuckle::chuckle:


.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff.
28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee 
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff. 8th or 22nd 
28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.Maxx-waxx 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

stealth said:


> 30. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go


So either the 8th or the 22nd is ok for you?


.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Geoff, 

My apologies for the delay in my reply but i have been busy filling my car with petrol..... again 

I am easy for whenever as i only live up the road, well 30 mins.

Regards


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

smikee said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> My apologies for the delay in my reply but i have been busy filling my car with petrol..... again
> 
> ...



Hi smikee, I'll put you down for either weekend then. 

Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT 
6. Sumo69 
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27.Come on Geoff. 8th or 22nd 
28.Steve (will have to be the 8th May as 22nd busy)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.Maxx-waxx 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 


.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Ludders said:


> Hi smikee, I'll put you down for either weekend then.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


Yes please Jeff, i am happy to fit in wherever.

P.S sorry for the "G" and not a "J" My Bad.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Either for me

Apologies for the delay in responding Jeff

D


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would like to attend y first GTR meet


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Would like to be added, but the sooner I know the date the better for ferries, its a long way from NI


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27. Come on Geoff. 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.Maxx-waxx 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430
33. bobd


.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> And knitting. Knitting should be safe as long as we put corks on the end of the needles.


Try knitting with broom handles Dave, its not as dangerous and takes less stitches per square metre coverage


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23.Manjit (GTR-Black)
24.Black dog (GTR Black) 
25.NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27. Come on Geoff. 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30.Maxx-waxx 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This is a very close call at the moment with 19 available on the 8th and 18 available on the 22nd! Just waiting for the last few people to reply to my pm.

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black)
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Update to list*

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 8th possibly, 22nd ok
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

seems like a 50:50 split cant we run both dates?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you'te willing to pay double. But seems a shame as there wont be any overall prizes and makes the whole idea of a comp pointless. I guess one date will have to be and those that can will rearrange to suit and those that aren't that committed can just decide not to go.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

maxxwaxx said:


> seems like a 50:50 split cant we run both dates?


John it's no big deal.

There is no reason why we cannot run on both dates - so here is what we are going to do. The league table will be run over both events with the winners being anounced at the end of the second event. The league table will be posted on the forum after the first event so everyone knows what they are up against at the second.

Participants may attend both meetings or just one, obviously attending both will help you to hone your racing skills. Your best time from either event will count towards the final result.

We must have a definite 12 participants attending each event to get the backing of Santa Pod to run the league table. Hopefully this should not be a problem. I hope as many of you as possible will attend the first day out and quite a few of that group will also attend the second day out.

I will arrange for the entrance tickets to go on sale in the GTROC Shop. I need everyone to purchase at least one for one event as quickly as possible. If you want to buy both straightaway that is fine.

Any problems or questions pm me. I will be chasing you to buy a ticket quickly so expect a pm if you have not paid up quickly once the tickets are available. I will post here again when the shop is ready.


.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

seems like a 50:50 split cant we run both dates?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

maxxwaxx said:


> seems like a 50:50 split cant we run both dates?


I just answered that didn't I ??????????????


.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I land on the 8th 

22nd it is 


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Ludders said:


> I just answered that didn't I ??????????????
> 
> 
> .


You did nicely my friend, after i posted the reply it didnt show up in the thread so i thought i hadnt submitted it so i did it again.
Gremlins in the system, hope thats not an omen for my 1st pod run


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

details will be in the Products - GTR OWNERS CLUB later today/first thing tomorrow


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

What's the sp on warming the trans & engine appropriately for this type of event?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports 
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

cant do 22nd, but if i get the beast back from the dead i will aim for the 8th:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34.
35.


.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Lord knows how I'll get a pass for the 8th having been at Silverstone the previous weekend :chuckle:

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Steve (duplicate)
29. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
30. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
31. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
32. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
33. bobd - 8th or 22nd
34. zed ed - 8th


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Am I a duplicate cos I am a Gemini ?? You can take me off Number 28


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Updated and tidy*

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. as long as not last weekend of May ,yeah I will go 
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd
33. zed ed - 8th
34.
35.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

We now have confirmed 22 cars for the 8th May and 19 cars for the 22nd May of which 12 can attend either event. I hope that all 22 owners will go to the 8th May meeting as I believe it will be the biggest ever gathering of R35s in the UK to date, and maybe, enjoy it sufficiently to attend the 22nd as well. Tickets will be on sale soon. I will post again letting you know when.

If anyone knows how to contact the last few that have not replied with a date please get on their case!


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd
33. zed ed - 8th
34.
35.


.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd
33. zed ed - 8th
34.
35.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ludders, i know its meant to be an R35 only day. But how about invite a few Skylines along ? will be interesting to see R35 vs 34 vs 33 vs 32 ...


BTW three guys in that list are/will be running big Turbo's, 1000cc injectors, Intake etc...


Look forward to David YU vs Steve. Cobb vs Ecutek ! show down

GTC vs Milltek showdown lol

From what i can tell 1/2 that list is GTC AccessPORT


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ozz from Harlow Jap Imports / TR has very kindly offered to loan us the ledgenry Jun Super Lemon 18 inch wheels 


I know US strips run down hill, but all im saying is that a couple cars have similar spec to the 9 sec gtr that ran last week :nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Shall I bring the R33 as well as the R35 then? I could put them against each other, now there's a thought LOL (actually I am doing this ON A TRACK at the ITS Meeting next weekend at Silverstone if anyone wants to come along.

I expect Dave is quaking LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Shall I bring the R33 as well as the R35 then? I could put them against each other, now there's a thought LOL (actually I am doing this ON A TRACK at the ITS Meeting next weekend at Silverstone if anyone wants to come along.
> 
> I expect Dave is quaking LOL



your brave mate, putting your 35 on track with a load of chaves saxo's, corsa's in a 15 min slot lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Ludders have you contacted the usual suspect jap magazines etc..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> your brave mate, putting your 35 on track with a load of chaves saxo's, corsa's in a 15 min slot lol


Ben, I do it every year at Japfest, Trax and any other Track day I do.Thats motor sport !!. However, there's nothing better than showing Porker, Fezza, Audi R8 (or 10) a clean pair oh heels LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ye i know what you mean. Japfest, JTS etc... i can under stand. But ITS ? :blahblah:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

anyone fancy running corn juice 


YouTube - GTR Stock Turbo World Record 10.3 @ 136mph


wouldn't advise running the mad psi the yanks run tho


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

for the inbreds ???


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Steve said:


> S....... the ISTS Meeting next weekend


You can change the name but it's still "the Donny Show"


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Ludders, i know its meant to be an R35 only day. But how about invite a few Skylines along ? will be interesting to see R35 vs 34 vs 33 vs 32 ...
> 
> 
> BTW three guys in that list are/will be running big Turbo's, 1000cc injectors, Intake etc...
> ...


I aim to be at the 'Pod on the Saturday for this event as at the Fast Show we had to drive around enormous queues and even then missed the first qualifying session on the Sunday morning. So for the PTM show I aim to be there on the Saturday and stake out a place in the HKS pit area. 

Interestingly, on the Sunday in the HKS series I'll have to be scrutineered, wear a firesuit and have a five point harness and half cage fitted etc.. to run in an MSA event at slower times than some of you guys will no doubt achieve in the Saturday shoot-out. 

I'd love to run a few passes against some 35s on the Saturday. By way of comparison I am in full and complete lardy street trim at 1760kg inc. me...

I just have to make sure Gary isn't still working on his 33GTR, ATCO's or even maybe Ludders car on the Saturday.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

blue34 said:


> I'd love to run a few passes against some 35s on the Saturday. By way of comparison I am in full and complete lardy street trim at 1760kg inc. me...



What power you running though?:nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Malc

Let me drive it - it will go quicker !!! This is what I told a certain Mr Tim Webber (Webster ?) anyway THE BIG GUY !! LOL


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jaw_F430 said:


> What power you running though?:nervous:


about 640atw on vpower or a little more on race fuel 11.003. So friggin close to a 10 it makes me laugh maybe next time.. 

Steve yeah sure


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

blue34 said:


> about 640atw on vpower or a little more on race fuel 11.003. So friggin close to a 10 it makes me laugh maybe next time..
> 
> Steve yeah sure



Awesome time for a "full fat" car:thumbsup:


Just leave your socks off next time and you will run a 10


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry folks, just found out I'm needed elsewhere on the 8th.

22nd still a goer though!


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th or 22nd
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
*12. Charles Charlie - 22nd*
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR -
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd
33. zed ed - 8th


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

These items have now been added to the shop. Please order your entry pass and drag runs through the shop. Additional passes for passengers may be bought on the day. Once you have paid please update the list by putting *PAID *against your name and the *date you will be attending*


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> These items have now been added to the shop. Please order your entry pass and drag runs through the shop. Additional passes for passengers may be bought on the day. Once you have paid please update the list by putting *PAID *against your name and the *date you will be attending*


How will the competition work for people only able to attend one day and not both?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

times.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Like the 8th Only, David ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Ticket Time! Urgent!!*

OK everyone it's time to buy those tickets for the 8th May. 

We still need to confirm to Santa Pod as quickly as possible exactly how many cars we have going on the 8th May. If we do not respond now they will sell the tickets to the public and maybe only half of your cars will get on the strip. So it's time to stop the talking and start the buying. Please do not wait do it now!!

Get your ticket for the 8th here

Tickets for the 22nd can be purchased in a week or two.

.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Paid up for the 8th:thumbsup:
Any good secure accommodation nearby as coming from NI?


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Mr Yu hope you are going as looking forward to meeting you as per the same for Ben as you dont always reply to my requests- bollocking in order- especially as I am here in Sepang supporting your F1 driver elect on Fri, Sat,Sun, but good to see a lotus finish.
By the way I am not blind, but obviously the McClaren team are as when the storm clouds are over the mountain there is rain, and soon.
Big balls up delaying the 1st quali session- out fist on soft set time and in.
No ive got a better idea - lets wait till it rains a lot and then set a time. I think I could do strategy - but then thats easy!
Sack the weather man!
Honestly ive never seen anything like it and Ferrari too!
Mohamed Fairuz bin Mohamed Fauzy your time will come!:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Like the 8th Only, David ?


Yeah, not keen enough on drag racing to go twice. After your major rant against it, I presume you won't be going twice either? 

Will buy tickets now.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yeah, not keen enough on drag racing to go twice. After your major rant against it, I presume you won't be going twice either?
> 
> Will buy tickets now.


Good man -looking forward to it! Its 1.00 am already and the Thai governments just announced army on the streets and emergency powers - what a life1


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

David,
twice is good but its £260.00 on the ferry each time plus fuel and accommodation - maybe twice you never know:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th PAID
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd
33. zed ed - 8th
34.
35.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

*UPDATE*



David.Yu said:


> 1. turbobungle
> 2. David.Yu - 8th PAID
> 3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
> 4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
> ...


AS above


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Paid :clap:


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th PAID
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd PAID
33. zed ed - 8th PAID


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*UPDATE*

Paid :clap:


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - 8th or 22nd
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

8th Paid

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Paid

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Tickets now on sale in club shop - please get signed up now, there is growing interest in this event keep the momentum going.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys, what do we get for our £35 ??? 

Entrance and as many runs as we like ? As asked previously (and forgive me if it's been answered) but how will the day be run, i.e. Will be able to "go up” against each other of our choice. Will it be a knock out event, will the general public be there etc


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

From an earlier post by Ludders:


To maximise the track time balanced with keeping the cost down Santa Pod have suggested Saturday 8th May or Saturday 22nd May to run a league table event. 

Price includes entry and unlimited runs:

There will be no limit to the number of runs each person can make as it is not a knockout event. The results board will be updated throughout the day giving best times and terminal speeds. You will be able to run/race against each other if you wish or just do a run when you want to. Trophies will be awarded!


The day is primarily designed so that you have fun with a competitive element built in for the petrol heads amongst you. I will organise our own paddock for parking between runs.

The Saturday is a RWYB day (run what you brung) It's also a test day for the Sunday's PTM show which incorporates the HKS Drag Series and the European Street Car Series.

So there will be spectators and other RWYB cars and probably a good few top level competitors testing for the Sunday. But it shouldn't be too busy, so ideal really.

I'm not sure, have to ask Ludders but the organisers will probably stop the RWYB altogether for our semis and finals and allow some queue jumping from our paddock, there will be a good commentary throughout.

That OK for you Steve?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Will we be able to "go up” against each other of our choice.


I smell a contest

A1 Beut vs Godzilla perhaps ???


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Zed, think you are correct LOL

Malc, purfect !!! lol

Will pay this eve


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I have organised four periods through the day which will be exclusive to R35s only - side by side. The run what you brung event will be stopped during this time.

As Malc posted above, it is a RWYB day so you can go round as many times as you like but make sure you are in the paddock when it's R35 'Show Time' if you want to run head to head. We will only get to know what times the four organised sessions are on the day.

Your times and speeds will count towards the final results from any run during the day not just during the exclusive periods. There are two categories of award, one for quickest time and the other for highest terminal speed. Both of course might go to the same driver but probably not!

Santa Pod have also agreed that if there are enough of us they will keep the track open into the evening!!!!!!!!!

This is a fabulous opportunity to get exclusive access to the Santa Pod track SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS PAID FOR NOW!

Jeff.


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

"This is a fabulous opportunity to get exclusive access to the Santa Pod track SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS PAID FOR NOW!"

& break your gearbox ?? I will be there but no launching tee hee

Mr Yu has gone very quiet !!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Steve said:


> "This is a fabulous opportunity to get exclusive access to the Santa Pod track SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS PAID FOR NOW!"
> 
> & break your gearbox ?? I will be there but no launching tee hee
> 
> Mr Yu has gone very quiet !!!


Steve, you are such a stirrer - I've seen you do a few 12s passes in your GTR , It looked effortless on the car as it just rolled off the line without any drama whatsoever, so don't go trying to put doubt in folk's minds about breaking gearboxes. People can roll off the line and enjoy it without any worry. Tuning differences between cars will show up in the terminal speeds and mid track regardless of launch technique. It's fun just lining up and experiencing it all from the driver's seat, folks are going to love it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Malc, oh c'mon, you know me !!! All I am trying to do is give the new kids on the block some "other" info, as we all know it's not’s what is said - it's what is not !!!

Yes, I did the 12sec passes in fully Auto “comfort” mode and no, I didn't and don’t think I will ever use L.C.

It has been proven that there is an issue of abuse if these heavy 4WD cars are launched. After 15 years of Skyline ownership I am just open and honest and want peeps to be aware of the “dangers” of getting carried away.

Yes, I will be there and yes, I am going to do some runs. Lets be honest, how would you feel if it was your first time at such an event and their were experienced people around you who didn’t give any hints and tips and your car went bang ?

See you there and am looking forward to seeing your flying machine go up the drag “straight” 

S


----------



## sander daniels (Apr 14, 2010)

Can you please tell me when the day starts and is likely to finish? Great initiative, I bring my red GT-R R35 with Milltek Y-pipe and custom 99 map; hope to achieve low 11 seconds!
What is the address?

Sander, 07909 882643


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The strip is on the outskirts of a village called *Poddington*. Find that and follow the noisy cars!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Drag Racing at Santa Pod Raceway UK - Motorsport Venue - for all the info.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> Mr Yu has gone very quiet !!!


Mr Yu has paid for his ticket and booked his place! Thats says it all!

I guess he will see you there Steve.


.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Mr Yu has gone very quiet !!!


I bought my ticket ages ago. Nothing else to say; I'll let Purple Zilla, Ben/Thistle's amazing GTC custom map (on the superior Cobb AccessPort) and the Akrapovic titanium exhaust system do the talking...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ah but the boundary layer of a matt finish wrap and the extra weight will slow you down


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, not easy to find TBH !!!

Booked, so will see you there


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> I bought my ticket ages ago. Nothing else to say; I'll let Purple Zilla, Ben/Thistle's amazing GTC custom map (on the superior Cobb AccessPort) and the Akrapovic titanium exhaust system do the talking...


So he lives !!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for paying Steve. Come on guys shake a leg, get those tickets ordered please.


1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

not long now until 8 May. Really looking forward to this


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - 8th May
8. Countvonc - 22nd May
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - Cannot attend
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)



OK OK, I thought it was a long way off etc. etc. Now booked, come on the rest of you. 


Rich


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The event list itself is here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134713-h...-ptm-show-santa-pod-8th-9th-may-2010-a-2.html


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Is anybody except me going on the 22nd????


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Is anybody except me going on the 22nd????


no, we are all going on the 8th

tell her to change her plans:chuckle::runaway:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I was going to but have had to change to the 8th


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 8th or 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - 8th May
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - 8th May
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - 8th or 22nd
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th 
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May Pending
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - 8th or 22nd ok
12. Charles Charlie - 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th Paid)Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May Pending
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May Pending
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just to confirm the GTROC will have it's VIP/Hospitality at Santa Pod as well, so a chance to buy some merchandise and try it on before you buy  Also, for GTROC members free coffee all day


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Ludders said:


> 1. turbobungle
> 2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
> 3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
> 4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
> ...


 ,,.....

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - 8th May Pending
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and for those of you with some distance to travel there is a Track Day at Silverstone the day before, full details can be found here. Silverstone to Santa Pod is only about 30 miles


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - 22nd
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


The Beast from the North is now confirmed..Beware:flame:


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Pip 8th (paid)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry folks but now I'm ****ed for the 22nd too.

Have a great day without me.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry folks but now I'm ****ed for the 22nd too.
> 
> Have a great day without me.


Slightest whiff of a stopwatch :runaway: lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - can only do the 22nd
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Final Call*

I will be closing the shop for tickets very soon. As explained previously Santa Pod will only allocate sufficient space for the cars that have paid. It might be possible to pay on the day but you could end up on the grass/mud in the general public car park. Get your tickets now or don't whinge when I shut it. Oh and no I will not be able to do any favours once it is closed.

Jeff


.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Slightest whiff of a stopwatch :runaway: lol


Te he!

Actually it's the slightest whiff of a Stag Do......

It was meant to be this weekend in Barcelona, but has been put back due to huge swathes of volcanic ash floating over Europe!


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Ludders

I cant make 22nd anymore. But thanks very very much for arranging.

SmeeAgain


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd 
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*pod*

i would love to come on the 8th please !


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

have now paid up for the 8th at forum shop !


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

Paid 20th April:wavey:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on Geoff said:


> Paid 20th April:wavey:


I hope you mean the 22nd!

Sorry for any misunderstanding but I am shutting the shop for the 8th not the 22nd but thanks for paying up. The shop will remain open for the 22nd May Tickets for a while yet.

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)
34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*No the 8th*

Payment: 
Method: WorldpayProducts: 
Qty Product Model Price Total 
1x R35 day at Santa Pod - 8 May 2010 R35 day out 1 £35.00 £35.00 

Subtotal: £35.00 
Total: £35.00 

Order comments: 
Date Status Message 
04/20/2010 - Order created.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Come on Geoff said:


> Payment:
> Method: WorldpayProducts:
> Qty Product Model Price Total
> 1x R35 day at Santa Pod - 8 May 2010 R35 day out 1 £35.00 £35.00
> ...


DOH!:bowdown1:
Sunday morning! Brain not in gear!


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd 
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)
34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent, 14 R35s already paid!

Fuggles said this was set to be the biggest UK R35 meet to date?

Will try to get some coverage in Evo, what about the Japanese car mags, anyone got any contacts?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Excellent, 14 R35s already paid!
> 
> Fuggles said this was set to be the biggest UK R35 meet to date?
> 
> Will try to get some coverage in Evo, what about the Japanese car mags, anyone got any contacts?


15 David! And I hope for a further increase tomorrow.

I think this will be the biggest ever meet?

Japanese Performance mag is attending. If anyone has any other contacts please use them.

Jeff


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Biggest UK meet, probably. There have definitely been bigger R35 meets elsewhere in the world though.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Paid for 8th


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed. I think this will be the biggest gathering of R35s in the UK to date


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Biggest UK meet, probably. There have definitely been bigger R35 meets elsewhere in the world though.


apparently there were 20 R35's at ace cafe on saturday. But that didn't count as the Purple Zilla wasn't there lol


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)
34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID)


.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

35 ANDY400R (8TH PAID)

Been sweating on wether I would be able to make this or not, but finally arranged some cover at work so just paid and looking forward to this meet.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ANDY400R said:


> 35 ANDY400R (8TH PAID)
> 
> Been sweating on wether I would be able to make this or not, but finally arranged some cover at work so just paid and looking forward to this meet.


Hey Andy, that's good news. Didn't we meet at the London Motor Show in 2008 on that cruise ship?


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi David, Yes we did meet at the Motor Show, also did a few track days and events together back in the late 90's when you had Godzilla 1. Will be good to see you again


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)
34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID)
35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)


.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

Pip 8th (paid)


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle
2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID)
3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better
4. paul__k - (8th PAID)
5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID)
6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd
7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING
8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)
9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
10. S Randall - 22nd May
11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING
12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING
13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)
14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)
15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING
16. Robsm - 22nd
17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on!
18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING
19. Bruce - 
20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd
21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID)
23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING
24. Black dog (GTR Black) 
25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING
26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)
28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 
30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID)
31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?
32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)
33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)
34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID)
35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)
36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)
37.
38.
39.
40.


.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Well assuming Jaw_F430 has his car there and that Ben is coming? Then we have 20.


Couple of thoughts. 

Would be nice to have some sort of leader board with times being updated on the stand, Top Gear style?

There will be a big range of cars there probably ranging from completely standard to one of the 700HP monsters, which I am looking forward to seeing go down the strip  Might be worth entering the details of our cars in this thread before the day so that this information could be displayed alongside the times?


As I say just ideas...


Rich


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Well assuming Jaw_F430 has his car there and that Ben is coming? Then we have 20.



I'll be there:wavey:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> Well assuming Jaw_F430 has his car there and that Ben is coming? Then we have 20.
> 
> 
> Couple of thoughts.
> ...


hi guys im really trying to still make it..
we are working hard.. trying to finnish off gtstar aka alex`s car rolling road session today !! and then back to svm for larger inter coolers and further upgrades in pipe work,,all before the 8th.......

also my own 700bhp+ motor awaiting much the same,

i promiss i will do my best to get these two 700+r35s thier. i am in the hands of suppliers..and time!!! kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't spose you could squeeze me in then this Saturday ? LOL


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*SHOP CLOSING FOR TICKETS*



Rich-GT said:


> Well assuming Jaw_F430 has his car there and that Ben is coming? Then we have 20.
> 
> 
> Couple of thoughts.
> ...


We will be running a leader board on the day at the GTROC Stand so everyone will know what is going on.

Great idea about entering the details of the cars - We can start that list as from Friday as we will know the final list because;

The shop will close early Thursday evening this week 

and entries cannot be guaranteed after that time. Anyone not buying a ticket via the shop before it closes will have to pay on the gate and may or may not be able to get their car on the GTROC Stand. 

This is not negotiable.


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you going to send out passes etc


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

All will be revealed on Friday with regard to tickets, times, regulations, etc.


.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

1. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

2. Ben - GTC - 8th (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. *UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds* (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

3. paul__k - (8th PAID)

4. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

5. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

6. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

7. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

8. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

9. kevan kemp- 8th - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. :chuckle:

10. LennyGTR - 8th (8th PAID)

11. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) - *UK highest terminal speed 129mph*. Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

12. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

13. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

14. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - *UK Fastest Stock GTR * with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

15. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

16. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

17. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

18. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

19. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

20. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

21. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

22. Sander - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just a shame we coulcn't get 35 35's !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38.
39.
40.


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Dreaming*

In Port Harcourt dreaming of the POD and what i'll do tonight :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - - On stand 8th not running?

39.
40.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Make a long day of it!*

On Saturday the 8th May it is possible to stay on into the evening if you want to do a few more runs when the place quietens down a bit. There is also a high chance that more cars will arrive from a day out at Millbrook Proving Ground.

Eight R35 GTRs are going to Millbrook during the day which is only 45 minutes from Santa Pod and one of the guys has asked me if we will still be there in the evening so he/they can come and play. They should get to Santa Pod about 6.15pm.

It would be nice to know who can stay on. Post your answers here please.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*SHOP IS CLOSING!*

Please do not forget that the shop is closing tonight (Thursday) so if you want to come to the R35 Day Out buy your ticket right now.

See you there!

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*21 cars paid!*

1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - - On stand 8th not running?

39. mattgtr - (8th PAID)

40.


.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

to add, ex Marshalls HPC tech man Wayne is coming down.

Darren @ Westover Nissan said he's coming down

I've told Greenlight TV about this thread, who are currently doing a documentry about the R35, they want to include something about the AccessPORT, they'd be mad to miss this day.



Ludders hats off for your hard work to pull off the uk's biggest R35 meet so far. I think alot of guys want to just roll up on the day as well.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you saying that there are an extra * GTR's that will appear later


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Anyone going up the night before and fancy a shandy or 2 ?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Anyone going up the night before and fancy a shandy or 2 ?


Hi Steve,

I am up the night before as I will be spending Friday on the track at Silverstone  and I will also be up the night before that :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I think alot of guys want to just roll up on the day as well.


Ben unless they have purchased a ticket by the time the shop shuts tonight they cannot be part of the private sessions/competition as the time slots at Santa Pod are tight and they will only allocate enough for the cars I confirm as being pre-paid.

It is very good of Santa Pod to allow us to hold a special event during an open day so I don't want to even try to take advantage of their good nature. I will not be asking them on the 8th to allow additional cars into the competition slot, I am sure everyone wll understand this.

All GTR owners without tickets are welcome to just turn up and pay on the gate but unless they contact me today giving me their 'real' name they will not be allowed through to the GTROC Stand. Non ticket purchasers will still be able to take their cars on the strip but will have to run in the public RWYB sessions. They will not be allowed to run in the R35 Day OUt sessions.

The security marshalls will not allow cars through to the stand without a car pass so contact me now if you want to pay on the gate and want to be on the GTROC Stand. Obviously if you have already paid you will get a pass.

Anyone contacting me for a ticket or pass after tonight will not get it!

Can't wait to see you all!! This is going to be a great day out.


.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Would have loved to come to this but am at CATDT session that day. Would not have been a threat to the big boys with my stockie but got to try the drag thing sooner or later regardless.

Just one request - please can some of you nice folk take your video cams - we want to see the action recorded for posterity. Expecting a few UK R35 records to be smashed that day.

Have fun
Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mickv said:


> Would have loved to come to this but am at CATDT session that day. Would not have been a threat to the big boys with my stockie but got to try the drag thing sooner or later regardless.
> 
> Just one request - please can some of you nice folk take your video cams - we want to see the action recorded for posterity. Expecting a few UK R35 records to be smashed that day.
> 
> ...


We are running part two of this event on the 22nd May at Santa Pod. Would you like to come along?



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*20 Cars booked and paid!*

A small technical error at the shop has now been corrected and the result is one driver less than we thought.


1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - - NOT ATTENDING

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - - On stand 8th not running?

39. 
40.


.


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

Change of circumstances, will be attending the 8th:runaway:


----------



## Kizzz (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys can i just turn up to watch on the 8th? Do i have to do something to get on the club stand?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Ludders said:


> We are running part two of this event on the 22nd May at Santa Pod. Would you like to come along?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Ludders. That date might be OK as it happens. I'll need to check with the missus first obv:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Kizzz said:


> Hi guys can i just turn up to watch on the 8th? Do i have to do something to get on the club stand?


Yes pm to me your 'real' name and email address now and I will arrange for your pass.

I am assuming you are driving an appropriate car?

Jeff


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

M-Power-2-GTR said:


> Change of circumstances, will be attending the 8th:runaway:


You must get your ticket today or I cannot get you in the event. Please read my previous posts.

Jeff


.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Are tickets being sent out? I don't have anything yet.

Cheers


Paul


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

paul__k said:


> Are tickets being sent out? I don't have anything yet.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Full details will be posted tomorrow.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*21 cars paid!*

1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - (8th PAID)

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - - On stand 8th not running?

39. 
40.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*22 cars paid!*

1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID)  - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID) 

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - (8th PAID)

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - - On stand 8th not running?

39. 
40.


.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

*22 May - she say yes!*

I'm up for 22 May. GF coming provided she's allowed a run! Think it's just bravado. Hoping she'll bottle it some time within the next 22 days:runaway:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

mickv said:


> I'm up for 22 May. GF coming provided she's allowed a run! Think it's just bravado. Hoping she'll bottle it some time within the next 22 days:runaway:


As a passenger no problem but as a driver she will have to pay for a full ticket £35.00.


.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Do we need helmets for this event ?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that I have my passport from the Mrs and have paid, will there be a prize for OEM cars (or nearly OEM - I do have a Ypipe!)?

I may bring my AP with me and see if Benji and others persuade me to join the "Dark Side"- its been in the box for 4 months waiting for me to get past optimisation and my first service.

Looking forward to it already!

David


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*26 cars on the stand!!*

Final numbers.

A total of 26 R35 GTRs have now booked to attend on the 8th May with 22 entering the track event and 4 more on the stand not racing.

My next post will explain all the times, tickets, rules etc. 

This should be a great 'Day Out'


1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID) 

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - (8th PAID)

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - On stand 8th not running?

39. mattgtr - On stand 8th not running?

40. Kizzz - On stand 8th not running?



.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't forget the GTROC Hospitality Unit will be there also for Club Members wanting tea/coffee and a sit down


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

stealth said:


> Do we need helmets for this event ?


Yes, I beleive so as your terminal speed should be (will be) over 110mph (think thats the "rule" if I remember correctly)

S


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK Jeff. 

You said we were gonna get the info today, I know it's early but it's the early bird who catches the worm LOL


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Don't forget the GTROC Hospitality Unit will be there also for Club Members wanting tea/coffee and a sit down


John,

Are there going to be GTROC goodies (fleeces, t-shirts etc) to buy as well?

Thanks

Eddie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

And our "Hardcore" stickers ?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*R35 Day Out - Part 1*

This event is being covered by Japanese Performance magazine and is likely to be a four page spread. Their man Matt will be attending all day and will be taking pictures and wanting to talk to you about your cars.

The tickets you have purchased cover your entrance fee and your drivers signing on fee. Any additional adult occupants of your car will be charged an entrance fee of £10.00 at the gate. For younger ones under 16 years old there is no charge.

When you arrive at Santa Pod please go to the ticket office to the right of the pay booths and collect your tickets/stand passes. They are waiting for you under your real name. Proceed to the pay booths and they will check your entrance ticket and charge for any unpaid occupants.

Place your stand pass in the window after completing the details required (bring a pen) then make your way round to the GTROC 'R35 Day Out' Stand. I have managed to get THE prime position for the weekend. Follow the road all the way round until the track is right in front of you, turn right heading for the grandstands, you will find the GTROC Stand on your left against the side of the track just before you reach the grandstand.

Drivers AND track passengers must bring their driving licence with them or they will not get on the track! If the driving licence is of a type with no photo please bring photo I.D. as well. This is an insurance thing I believe, so even if you are 40 years old, no licence no ride!

Once parked on the stand you will need to go and 'sign on' at the drivers office. Take your drivers licence (photo I.D. if necessary), pre-paid driver's ticket and completed driver's form with you, you will be given a wrist band which gives you unlimited access to the track. The signing on office opens around 8.30 a.m.

Drivers forms can be downloaded here. http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_2009.doc

Signed on drivers can cadge a lift as a passenger in any car. Only one passenger is allowed to be carried and must sit in the front seat.

Anyone other than a signed on driver wanting to ride on track must go to the office and sign on. There is a track fee of £10.00 for non driver passengers.

The track opens around 9.30am.

With your wristband on you can now go out on track at any time you like by joining the queue in the 'fire up' road. The morning is open session for you to practice your techniques and learn how to get the best out of your car.

All drivers and passengers on the track must wear a crash helmet and seat belt and have all windows shut.

Read through this page and watch the videos as they may help if you have not done this type of thing before. RWYB - Guides

The track will close for lunch about 12.30pm and re-open at about 1.00pm. Then the fun really begins;

The time table is as follows. All times are approximate.

1.00pm - R35 head to head session

2.00pm - R35 head to head session

3.00pm - HKS practice session

4.00pm - Euro Compact practice session

4.30pm - R35 head to head session

5.30pm - R35 head to head session

The track has an official closing time of 6.00pm but if busy with enough cars wanting to run they will stay open into the evening.

The league table will be based on the runs done in the R35 head to head sessions and the results will be shown on a table at the GTROC stand. Please collect your time slips from the signing on office after each session and bring them to the stand.

You are not allowed to bring any glass items into Santa Pod. Do not drink alcohol during the day or you will be banned from the track (even one tiny beer).

There are plenty of food vans around and a fairly decent cafe. There will be tea and coffee available all day from the GTROC Stand. It might be a good idea to bring some fold down chairs to sit on? Don't forget your cameras.

Don't forget that the R35 Day Out is spread over two events with the second one being on the 22nd May at Santa Pod. The tickets are on sale now in the shop.

The awards will be presented at the close of racing on the 22nd.

I hope everyone has a great day. Please post any questions you may have.

Good luck..........Jeff


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Steve said:


> OK Jeff.
> 
> You said we were gonna get the info today, I know it's early but it's the early bird who catches the worm LOL


Tweet Tweet

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Arcam said:


> John,
> 
> Are there going to be GTROC goodies (fleeces, t-shirts etc) to buy as well?
> 
> ...


LOADS!

.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Ludders said:


> LOADS!
> 
> .


Outstanding!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tweet (ta) 

See you there !! Well done that man !


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm looking forward to this and be nice to meet everyone ,I'm coming from Lincolnshire so may see a few of you on the way down there ,I belive there is a McDonalds uke: not many miles from the track on the way so might risk a coffee there early on :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Arcam (+others)

Will be in the Buckingham Best Western (by the bar !)


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Are there any GTRs going that are totally stock? 

I might do a few runs (RWYB on the day) but would like to compare:chuckle:


Also do you need to have a pre and post inspection for taking the car up the strip as its not really tracking it?


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Can the wife drive it up the strip?!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

paul__k said:


> Can the wife drive it up the strip?!!



Yes if she signs on at the office (£25)


.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Are there any GTRs going that are totally stock?
> 
> I might do a few runs (RWYB on the day) but would like to compare:chuckle:
> 
> ...


Other than a Y pipe (which makes it loose a few HP at the top end) mine is standard (at the moment!).

Happy to compare times and do a run with you if you wish.

David


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

As per above only y-pipe, although can put tunes on if required. Will be interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*ATTENTION PLEASE*

A couple more points to add;

When on track arms and legs must be covered i.e. no T shirts or shorts.

When completing your drivers form, your race number is the number next to your name in the list we have been running, preceded with GTR;

for example;

David Yu will be GTR2

and lucky ANDY400R will be GTR35

These numbers will need to be posted on the back windows of your cars for the purpose of time keeping. The numbers and letters need to be white, quite bold and about six inches high so they can be read from the gantry. If you want to go and get something made up to stick on your car that is fine but I will be supplying a 'shoe whitener' on the day which does the job quite adequately.

To avoid any confusion the same drivers' numbers will be used for part two of the R35 Day Out event on the 22nd May.

Less than a week to go chaps for round one!! Can't wait to see all of these cars together. What a show it's going to be!

.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone travelling from near Warwick/Balsall Common on Saturday morning?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Arcam (+others)
> 
> Will be in the Buckingham Best Western (by the bar !)


Yo Steve,

What time will you be visiting said bar? I am stopping over at the Premier Travel Inn, should be finished at Silverstone by 17:00 ish but will need to check in, shower and get some grub first, or maybe have a quick drink and then get some food.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Arcam said:


> Yo Steve,
> 
> What time will you be visiting said bar? I am stopping over at the Premier Travel Inn, should be finished at Silverstone by 17:00 ish but will need to check in, shower and get some grub first, or maybe have a quick drink and then get some food.


Whats happing at SS on the Fri ???

Prob bout 8-00ish


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Whats happing at SS on the Fri ???


A GTROC track day :chuckle:



Steve said:


> Prob bout 8-00ish


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah yeah I rem now, but I gotta take the 35 to have new tyres fitted !! (ready for Sat !)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve said:


> Ah yeah I rem now, but I gotta take the 35 to have new tyres fitted !! (ready for Sat !)


I have mine on order for after SS :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You'll need em !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hmm, looks like we'll all need wet weather tyres on Saturday... :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Getting my new set of Bridge's tomorrow !! LOL


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Hmm, looks like we'll all need wet weather tyres on Saturday... :chuckle:


Track is closed if wet..... no running at all in the rain I'm afraid as the nice shiny glued surface gets a tad slippery... 

Just pray to the sun gods it seldom rains all day...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup I remember what it was like when I did the Redline shoot Ice, Ice, Ice baby !!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

blue34 said:


> Track is closed if wet..... no running at all in the rain I'm afraid as the nice shiny glued surface gets a tad slippery...
> 
> Just pray to the sun gods it seldom rains all day...


How long a dry spell do they need to dry it out? Do they get the jet car out to blast the start line like they used to?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jet car deffo won't go up in the wet. I think Godzilla with her 850bhp should tho ! LOL


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Huumm, all of the forecasters I look at have light rain on Saturday.

Doesn't seem much point in going then


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah, but what about the social ?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> Ah, but what about the social ?


True, but it is a long way for me and well, I don't like you that much :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll only make it in the afternoon, if at all, now.

Not on account of the weather though!

Sorry


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this a ticketed event or just show up and your names on the list?

Just asking as I havent received a ticket yet.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Is this a ticketed event or just show up and your names on the list?
> 
> Just asking as I havent received a ticket yet.


RTFM! Or in this case Ludders' post on p.19 of this thread...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh no, not another Steve hater Zed Ed ?

Oops, see Dave's on form again !!! you can't have much to do to keep on reading the posts LOL


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> RTFM! Or in this case Ludders' post on p.19 of this thread...


Yeah, yeah, haven't got time to read every post, so I only read the stupid ones. thx anyhow.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Oh no, not another Steve hater Zed Ed ?


just family stuff in the morning mate, plus don't rate my tranny's chances of lasting all day, lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

If the day proves to be a complete washout, are our entries transferable to the 22nd?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> If the day proves to be a complete washout, are our entries transferable to the 22nd?



+1 

i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As a suggestion..... Ludders is running a thread in the meetings and events UK section which is where these items should be discussed. The idea of this thread was just to gather interest and make people aware. More detailed discussion already exists in the other thread already.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

More days out: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136393-gtroc-summer-extravaganza.html


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Pre-paid tickets for the R35 event only:*

If Saturday is a COMPLETE washout and the track does not open all tickets can be used on the 22nd May.

If the track only opens for a short time there is usualy a part credit but this is at the discretion of Santa Pod.

For those of you who have spent time at Santa Pod you will know that it seems to have its own micro climate lol, so you can bet it will not rain all day. If they had predicted a dry day I would have been worried!

Bring warm clothing!!

.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Tempted to come along to this (if its not raining), although, I wasn't planning on bringing the GTR. 

It is a RWYB day right?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

yes, except that we have reserved some time to run an event exclusively for the GTRs. Full details in the Meetings and Events section of this forum


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Make your mind up time!*

The beast from the North is coming to SP on the 8th as planned. 

If you softies down south cant make it because of a few showers I'll take the prize by default :chuckle:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

John

They don't open the run if its raining - there will be 22 cars tied for 1st place!

D


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I don't think we have that many trophies!


----------



## LennyGTR (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll offer to take the Marshalls down to the far end of the track and get the only time of the day... although I dont think a 45 second run will beat the guys on the 22nd if its not raining then!!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Forecast is Cold but only showers NOT prolonged rain ........so the prize is mine :chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

And what lovely trophies they are!​
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:​



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Last stragglers added*

A total of 28 R35 GTRs have now booked to attend on the 8th May with 22 entering the track event and 6 more on the stand.


1. turbobungle - NOT ATTENDING

2. David.Yu - 8th (8th PAID) - Akrapovic 85mm Titan, AccessPORT w/ GTC Tune, beautiful silky purple wrap aka Purple Godzilla

3. Ben - GTC - 8th or sooner the better (8th PAID) - GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, Intercooler, Tranny Cooler. UK current fastest R35 with a 10.8 seconds (almost certainly going to be beaten on 8th May)

4. paul__k - (8th PAID)

5. Steve + A1 6EUT - 8th May (8th PAID) - going to have his a$$ handed to him by D YU :chuckle:

6. Sumo69 - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID) 

7. Hambroski - NOT ATTENDING

8. Countvonc - 22nd May (8th PAID)

9. Smikee - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

10. S Randall - 22nd May

11. M-power-2-gtr - (8th PAID)

12. Charles Charlie - NOT ATTENDING

13. Big Nig - (can only do the 22nd)

14. ARW - 8th May (8th PAID)

15. Jurgen Jm-Imports - NOT ATTENDING

16. Robsm - 22nd

17. GTRSTAR - 8th (8th PAID) Bring it on! -GTC Titan Race 90mm, GTC downpipes, Accessport w/ GTC custom tune, 1000cc injectors, GTC 76mm Intake, GTC Hard pipes, GTC Turbo, Light Cobra seats. 10W60 oil, Special DTC trans oil, GR6 Circlips. -dyno'd 722bhp

18. SmeeAgain - NOT ATTENDING

19. Bruce - 

20. kevan kemp- 8th or 22nd - rolls on 22inch wheels, probably won't get there in time if he leaves now. 

21. LennyGTR - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

22. Johnhanton57 - (8th PAID) -* UK highest terminal speed 129mph.* Titan Y-pipe, GTC downpipes + GTC Tune

23. Manjit (GTR-Black) - NOT ATTENDING

24. Black dog (GTR Black) 

25. NINEIRON. - - NOT ATTENDING

26. alloy - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

27. Come on Geoff. - 8th or 22nd - (8th PAID)

28. Rich-GT - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID) - UK Fastest Stock GTR with just GTC map 11.00 !!!

29. Maxx-waxx - 22nd only 

30. stealth. - 8th May - (8th PAID) - Y-pipe + AccessPORT w/ GTC

31. Jaw_F430 - On stand 8th not running?

32. bobd - 8th or 22nd (8th PAID)

33. zed ed - 8th (8th PAID)

34. greenstar - 8th (8th PAID) -GTC Titan Street Edition, GTC Down Pipes, accessPORT w/ GTC Tune, 1000cc injectors.

35. ANDY400R - 8th (8th PAID)

36. pip - 8th (8th PAID)

37. Sander - (8th PAID) - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune - AccessPORT w/ GTC Custom tune 

38. Arcam - On stand 8th not running?

39. mattgtr - On stand 8th not running?

40. Kizzz - On stand 8th not running?

41. Elliott_GTR - On stand 8th not running?

42. Titanium GTR - On stand 8th not running?


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*No more contact.*

Thats it! No more will be added to the list as I am off to Wales returning directly to Santa Pod on Saturday morning. See you all there!!
Jeff.


,


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wales ?? Wales ?? Not by choice I hope LOL!!

How are Dave boots ?? Shakin yet ??? LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Newspaper ???


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

hi although some of use in the little competition we can still run on the RWYB on the track can we? mines only stock n have no experience but still would like to try it. 

Also what time are people arriving at santa pod 2mo??


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

are we meant to have recieved tickets through the post?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

please see the events section for details: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/134713-hks-drag-series-round-2-ptm-show-santa-pod-8th-9th-may-2010-a.html


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> hi although some of use in the little competition we can still run on the RWYB on the track can we? mines only stock n have no experience but still would like to try it.
> 
> Also what time are people arriving at santa pod 2mo??


I may do a couple of runs, mine is also stock


I should be getting there around 9.00-9.30


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> are we meant to have recieved tickets through the post?


See post 283:


> When you arrive at Santa Pod please go to the ticket office to the right of the pay booths and collect your tickets/stand passes



Lets hope the weather holds out.


Paul


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Arhhhhhhhhhh i dont have a helmet!!!! can you get them there???


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> Arhhhhhhhhhh i dont have a helmet!!!! can you get them there???


Yup, in the shop. Around £30.00 i think.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Just got back - it was a complete wash out with not a single run all day.

Hopefully Jeff will rebook us all to another day or the 22nd?

Thanks to Jeff for organising.

David


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Just got back - it was a complete wash out with not a single run all day.
> 
> Hopefully Jeff will rebook us all to another day or the 22nd?
> 
> ...


Shame.......thats why I didnt go.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I was tied up this morning and still had a minging hangover this afternoon; that's why I wasn't there


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that turned up. There's not much we can do about the weather but everyone seemed to put a brave face on it and made the most of meeting fellow enthusiasts and Club members. A new event will be posted in the Meetings and Events UK section as soon as we can so please check out that area for details


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Its a real shame about the weather today guys but good to meet a few old and new faces, and 22 GTRs together is some sight.
Never posted photos before so they may not show below but here goes.
Andy......



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


[IMG=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9321/img0155yk.th.jpg][/IMG]

Cant get the last one to embed

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You should be able to resize in Imageshack.

I'd appreciate if you could please. 800x600, 'cos they are hoooooooge. LOL

You might want to remove the VRNs too. Some users don't like them posted.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry Moleman, think they are a better size now. Dont now how to remove VRNs but thought it would be ok as similar pictures were taken for a national car mag thats why we set up in this way. I can remove pics if anyone wants me too.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Good to see you again Andy and to meet loads of new faces.

Great shame about the weather: 100% opposite of what "Accuweather" claimed even this morning!

Look forward to the 22nd and/or rearranged date.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Excuses, excuses from you lot that didn't turn up !!! THATS WHY SOME OF US ARE HARDCORE MEMBERS !! lol


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Good day out despite the weather.
Would have preferred Santa Pod to shopping at Olney though....
Looking forward to the 22nd.




Paul


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I blame Kev, his cars not ready so he must have had a word with God who then rained us all off, spoil sport  Kev, how many wishes have you got left?  make her fly Kev, make her fly


----------



## motorshots (May 8, 2010)

Well what a shame the weather was that bad. Was impressed with the turn out, good to see all the cars in one place and to meet some of you.

Will post a couple of my shots up very soon.
Regards
Matt


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I blame Kev, his cars not ready so he must have had a word with God who then rained us all off, spoil sport  Kev, how many wishes have you got left?  make her fly Kev, make her fly


YouTube - Rain Dance -- Michael Chapdelaine
I WILL STOP PLAYING.....LOL


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Pictures are traditionally loaded in the Gallery section of the forum. I've taken the liberty of copying these to the gallery (in full size) so others can see them. Please add any photos you have to the thread in the gallery. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/136557-nissan-gt-rs-santa-pod.html#post1290757

Some time later today i will resize the pictures


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

....and resized.

Please add any photos of the day that you have to the thread in the *Gallery *section


----------



## motorshots (May 8, 2010)

nice one just posted a couple in the right area.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

So when is this going to be resheduled for?? the 22nd or another day?

Who going on 22nd? we should start a new list for the 22nd or another day were going so peeps can get there name down asap. i wanna do a dry 1/4 mile at pod boo hoo hoo


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hopefully not the 22nd as thats why i did the 8th !!!! Needs to be another date and DRY day !! I think it was Mr Yu who did the rain dance ! LOL as he got let off !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sadly those of us on Saturday didn't see any action. But on Sunday it was quite different and Malcom walked away with the trophy! COngratulations and good to see GTROC members doing well. And to prove to you just how important it is to get a good start there's also a video of the final.



blue34 said:


> I took the win against the last round winner James Willday and his RX7 in the street final.
> 
> I took 0.4s off James at the lights, and pulled a 1.62 sixty foot. At 1000ft there was .03 seconds between our times but I hung on to the lead despite a mis-shift and took the win by .20s with an 11.19 @ 119 against James' 11.01 @ 129.
> 
> ...


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

*How many are attending santa pod on the 22nd may??*

8th may was a complete washout, but there was over 20+ gtr's. Great turnout.

How many of u guys are up for another bash on the 22nd?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd only go if it was the 22nd....

I cant pronounce the 22th...


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I'd only go if it was the 22nd....
> 
> I cant pronounce the 22th...


twen-tee-tooth


----------



## M-Power-2-GTR (Jul 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it official that the 22nd is the rerun of the 8th?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sin said:


> twen-tee-tooth


:chuckle:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

I am up for the 22nd/th :chuckle:

Regardless of the weather I will be there this time!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

countvonc said:


> Is it official that the 22nd is the rerun of the 8th?


Yes it will be good to finally meet you COUNTVONC then maybe you can explain what the C stands for in your user name?!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Will be there again - unless it rains.
Do we know if we can we use the existing tickets on this date?


Paul


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

Can people put there names on a "List" makes it Easier for simple peoples like me hehe. Do santapod know the 22th (lol) were coming again?

Simplessssssss

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No point. There'll be a thread in the Events section soon and this thread will be closed.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

1.GTRSTAR - Yeay Im first for once! :flame:
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
__________________

BTW where is the "events section" ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Titanium GTR said:


> Can people put there names on a "List" makes it Easier for simple peoples like me hehe





moleman said:


> No point. There'll be a thread in the Events section soon and this thread will be closed.


what he said!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What he & he said ! LOL


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yere what they said....

Can we get the thread going soon, and preferably with a choice of additional dates, as I and I suspect a lot of us chose the 8th because we could not make the 22ndth.


Rich


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Most urgent*

Everyone who paid for track time on 8th May will receive an email from me. Please answer it immediately. There is no time to mess around as booking for 22nd closes this Friday. Answer the Email!!!!!!!

Any other queries pm me now!

Jeff


.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yep, that's why I chose the 8th as 22nd is me mums birthday !!!

lets try a date in August !!!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I can make the 22nd but not until about 2pm


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

NO MORE POSTS! PLEASE ANSWER THE EMAILS I HAVE SENT OR PM ME WITH ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DONE !!!!


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2010)

*22nd*

i will be there !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

15 cars confirmed so far for the 22nd.

Still waiting for replies from people.

Anyone else who wants to come to this event please contact me by pm now! Do not wait!


.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I've had no email but cant make the 22nd due to work


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

stealth said:


> I've had no email but cant make the 22nd due to work


I'll send again asap.


.


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Booked and looking forward to finding out how the mods compare to a standard car, all but a y-pipe.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This conversation should now continue in the apropriate thread: R35 days out - part 2


----------

